#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Английский >  > > >  >  >  Equanimity mudra

## Аньезка

Друзья, есть ли устойчивые названия для мудр?
Интересует equanimity mudra. Мудра спокойствия?
Контекст: Гуру Падмасамбхава делает ее левой рукой на уровне пупка (navel center)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Вероятнее всего, речь идет о mnyam bzhag phyag rgya, это "мудра медитативного равновесия".
Но это две руки, сложенные ладонями вверх и соединенными большими пальцами.
Так что лучше бы рисунок глянуть.
А вообще, по таким вопросам вышел очень хороший справочник:
http://buddhist.ru/news/2608-robert-...kryta-podpiska

----------

YanaYa (06.01.2011), Аньезка (06.01.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (06.01.2011)

----------

